# Biostar 790GX HD3300 problem.



## Darknova (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm currently using my onboard graphics because my 4870 is in for repairs and when I loaded up GPU-Z 0.3.0 it doesn't show the proper GPU speed, it's always set to 0mhz


----------

